# Remington 1100 steel shot question



## jp328 (Sep 13, 2008)

The gun is an older 1100 with fixed choke. Is it safe to fire steel out of it for duck?


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Sep 13, 2008)

Is according to the choke, modified---open, it won't matter, any closer than modified it will, I bought a 3" chambered, 30" steel shot barrel for my 1100, it came with 2 steel shot chokes, & a regular modified. The modified worried me, I called remington, they explained modified doesnt matter.They have a 1=800 no#


----------



## jp328 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have improved barrel on the gun.


----------



## CLIFFP (Sep 17, 2008)

HEY JP328, I AM NOT SURE HOW LONG AGO IT WAS, MAYBE 10 YRS REMINGTON HAD A CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT AGAINST THEM ON OLDER 1100 (CERTAIN SERIAL #'s), ANYWAY YOU HAD TO FILL OUT SOME PAPER WORK AND SEND IN TO THEM AND THEY WOULD SEND YOU SOME MONEY (60-80 BUCKS).  THE METAL USED FOR THE BARRELS WAS NOT COMPATIBLE FOR STEEL SHOT.
IT WAS AWHILE BACK AND I REMEMBER THEY DID SEND ME A CHECK, BUT CANNOT REMEMBER EXACT AMOUNT BUT I AM SURE THE CASE HAS BEEN CLOSED.  ALL NEW BARREL REPLACEMENTS ARE FINE FOR STEEL SHOT.  HOPE THAT HELPS A LITTLE.
        P.S. TRY TO GOOGLE IT.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 17, 2008)

> HEY JP328, I AM NOT SURE HOW LONG AGO IT WAS, MAYBE 10 YRS REMINGTON HAD A CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT AGAINST THEM ON OLDER 1100 (CERTAIN SERIAL #'s), ANYWAY YOU HAD TO FILL OUT SOME PAPER WORK AND SEND IN TO THEM AND THEY WOULD SEND YOU SOME MONEY (60-80 BUCKS).



That bogus lawsuit had nothing to do with steel shot.


----------



## jp328 (Sep 17, 2008)

it is a 70's model I am sure. I really am not sure about this. I would like to know before messing up a barrel. Thanks to all so far.


----------

